# Propane master built smoker modifications



## Sheed88 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello,

I’m looking for some ideas and recommendations on my masterbuilt propane vertical 2 door smoker (I think it’s the 230mps model)

I have a cast iron skillet for the wood chips/chunks sitting on a grate, gasket sealed doors, and an ambient thermometer probe. I am planning on getting a 0-30 psi regulator hose and some sort of insulation on the outside(really looking for some advise on this one).

Please let me know what you guys think and if I need anything else

Thanks


----------



## Cabo (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds like you everything covered.  That is exactly what I have done to my 30 except the outside insulation since I am in Florida


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2019)

I would get a low pressure regulator...  and needle valve...

Low Pressure Regulator

Propane use needle valve


----------



## Murray (Nov 21, 2019)

Something like this?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2019)

Murray, morning....   Some sites need to be "massaged" to get them to show on the forum...
When you click on the URL next to the padlock, wrap it in this...  
	

		
			
		

		
	






 
Name the item you want to post  ...
You will end up with what I put in my post #3....


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2019)

I was like you with MB gasser and contemplated the mods but on whim found a Black Friday deal for MES30 for $99 and pulled the trigger.  So happy I did and ended up selling the gasser.  BTW BJs is doing the $99 Black Friday deal this year...


----------



## Murray (Nov 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Murray, morning....   Some sites need to be "massaged" to get them to show on the forum...
> When you click on the URL next to the padlock, wrap it in this...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think it's fixed


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I would get a low pressure regulator...  and needle valve...
> 
> Low Pressure Regulator
> 
> Propane use needle valve


I was thinking about a different regulator and looked at the one you provided a link for but it shows to be a high pressure regulator in the description.  It does show it will work with a variety to grills, smokers etc .


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2019)

Propane is generally regulated to 11" W.C. ....  Water Column... That equates to ~ 1/2 PSI...  They don't want high pressure in your home...   Natural Gas is generally regulated from 4-7" WC...
From the chart you can see a  0.040" hole will allow for11,175 BTU...  That's at 1/2 psi....  
Any of that make sense ???


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Propane is generally regulated to 11" W.C. ....  Water Column... That equates to ~ 1/2 PSI...  They don't want high pressure in your home...   Natural Gas is generally regulated from 4-7" WC...
> From the chart you can see a  0.040" hole will allow for11,175 BTU...  That's at 1/2 psi....
> Any of that make sense ???


The chart makes sense, however The whole what is considered low pressure vs high pressure regulator is driving me nuts. My first regulator was rated at 0-30PSI and was too sensitive trying to maintain a smoker temp at 225F but I could get my smoker main chamber up to 380F when I seasoned it but it had a blue and yellow sooty flames at all temperatures.  I went to a low pressure regulator Non adjustable with my orifice valve and now I can adjust my temperature easily and stable from very low to maxed out about 250F on a hot day but no higher.  would the 0-20 regulator you provided a link to give me both a blue clean flame plus higher temperatures so I can smoke chicken and turkey etc? or do I need a larger burner with multi zone controlled with valves plus the regulator to get get both clean stable high and low temps?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2019)

Does your low pressure regulator say what the pressure is ???   That should let you know what the variable pressure regulator will do...
May I suggest using the oven in your kitchen for higher than 250...   That's what I do...  Great temp control..


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Does your low pressure regulator say what the pressure is ???   That should let you know what the variable pressure regulator will do...
> May I suggest using the oven in your kitchen for higher than 250...   That's what I do...  Great temp control..


That is what I have been doing but I would like the smoker to be capable of at minimum 350F for times when we have no power from storms or do not want to use the oven making the house hotter in the heat of the summer.  I was going to insulate the the smoker main chamber then see where it can get to before making any changes.


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey guys I know this is an old thread....but i am new to the game and was reading along and have the same smoker. I am having trouble keeping a low temp and stable temp in it.  Would changing the regulator help?  Also how big off a  job is changing the regulator? What is a needle valve and what improvement would be made if I added one? Lastly how do I tell what  mycurrent regulator is?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2020)

Low pressure regulator, needle valve and modify the burner so it has 1/4 - 1/2 the number of gas holes....






















Doing that, you will still get a fairly tall flame that shouldn't flame out, and significantly reduce the heat output....

...


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks I will look into making the mods.


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

Daveomak, would this regulator combo work for what you were discussing above.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2020)

Can't see anything....


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Can't see anything....


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't know if you can see it now or not. It is from Amazon "bayou classic M5HPR-1 10psi Hose/regulator  valve assembly"


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2020)

Yep....  that will work....    

Depending on the type of burner you have, plug up to 3/4 of the holes.... The holes you will be using, keep them close together so the flame will ignite successive holes and keep each other lit... it's a symbiotic thing....


----------



## 96Romeo (Jan 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Yep....  that will work....
> 
> Depending on the type of burner you have, plug up to 3/4 of the holes.... The holes you will be using, keep them close together so the flame will ignite successive holes and keep each other lit... it's a symbiotic thing....


Awesome thank you for your time and your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Againes85 (Feb 1, 2020)

96Romeo, Just did these mods myself on my master 2 door gasser. 
below is a photo of the needle valve I used. I used the stock gas line and regulator and just added the needle valve in between the orifice and gas line. I just did a run today and it works great!


----------



## 96Romeo (Feb 2, 2020)

Againes85 said:


> 96Romeo, Just did these mods myself on my master 2 door gasser.
> below is a photo of the needle valve I used. I used the stock gas line and regulator and just added the needle valve in between the orifice and gas line. I just did a run today and it works great!


Thanks.  I ended up buying one from Amazon and am going to smoke some wings this afternoon. We will see how it does with temp control.


----------

